# One Stop Shop for Mods, ROMs, etc. [Updated: 1/7]



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

[head]Welcome to the One Stop Shop![/head]

Since I have been (and will continue) to constantly watch the forums here and at xda, I figured I'd put together one thread to download various mods, and also check those threads. Hopefully this will be helpful to anyone that is

Special Thanks to:
jcase
dsb9938
das7982
Any other devs listed on the threads
[hide='Unlock Procedure:']

Thanks Jcase!!

Start with the following to change the CID of your device:
Support Thread: Click Here
Walkthrough: Click Here
Video: Click Here
***Be careful with this. I strongly recommend reading the instructions all the way through and watching the video before you begin. Making a mistake here can cause you a lot of problems and grief (possibly bricked phone).*

Then continue to www.htcdev.com, create an account, select your device as "All other supported models" and follow instructions there to unlock the bootloader
Flash the Unsecure Kernel:
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here
After flashing the unsecure kernel you can now flash your choice of recovery
TWRP
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Clockworkmod Recovery
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Lastly you need to get Root
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here
'[/hide]
[hide='MODS:'] To use these you must have setup either TWRP or CWR to be able to flash these. Comment if you have any questions. Recommended MODs are tagged with **
Remove NFC Icon**
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Remove Boot Sound**
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

4.2 Stock Camera, Clock, Keyboard- now with working photosphere**
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Camera Mod: add extra features
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Accurate Battery %-Dont use with genomev2.0**
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

De-bloat ROM**
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

DSP Manager V2
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Real Jellybean Lockscreen**
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Volume Wake
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Remove Persistent Wifi Notification**
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Transparent Notification Bar with battery mod-dont use with genome v2.0
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

SystemUI and Framework Mod-extremeley Alpha as of 11/30
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Team Blackout Lockscren Mods
Support Thread: Click Here[
Download Odexed Version: Click Here
Download Deodexed Version: Click Here

Use bluetooth mouse and keyboard
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Display, Gestures, Buttons (Remap recent button)
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Exchange Security Mail disabled +prime
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Block Ads
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

[/hide]

[hide='ROMS:'] Currently we are short on ROMs, but I am sure that will be rectified very shortly. One developer is doing a great job.
Verizon DNA 1.15.605.4 Rooted/Deodexed/Semi-Debloated/Busybox
Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Genome v.2.0 Beta - Senseless
Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

UKB DNA 1.2.1
Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Mik Roms Codies v1.0.0
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Hatka DNA 2.2.0
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here (AOSP lockscreen)
Stock Lockscreen

[/hide]

[hide='Helpful Tools']
Auto Deodexer and Debloater
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Custom Debloater
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

[/hide]

[hide='Kernels']
Uses these at your own risk
Beastmode Kernel
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

Cubed Kernel 2.2.3
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

[/hide]

[hide='Fixes']
As of now only for deodexed ROM's
Fix Camcorder
Support Thread: Click Here
Download: Click Here

[/hide]

Although this is not specifically a support thread, I will do my best to help anyone that asks questions here. You can always go to the direct support thread for each item (linked) if I cannot help or am not around to help. Enjoy!


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Sub'd. Thanks for doing this.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## GreenJeans (Nov 4, 2011)

Ditto, thanks!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

No problem, glad to do what I can. My goal is to update it at the very least once a day, but more than likely it will be updated multiple times per day.


----------



## androg (Oct 9, 2011)

Also, thanks for this early compilation!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Updated with 2 new ROMs!! Thank your developers.


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been trying to keep this as up to date as possible. My questions is...is there anyone using this/at least liking that this exists? If not I will stop wasting my time. Also mods any chance this could get pinned? Thanks to everyone that reads this and especially the developers.


----------



## GreenJeans (Nov 4, 2011)

I use it very occasionally, but only when I'm too lazy to skim the first two pages. Thanks for your work, but feel free to stop enabling my laziness 

this kinda thing could be more useful when development picks up...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

GreenJeans said:


> I use it very occasionally, but only when I'm too lazy to skim the first two pages. Thanks for your work, but feel free to stop enabling my laziness
> 
> this kinda thing could be more useful when development picks up...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Glad to hear someone uses it. I'm gonna be doing daily updates now, although development has slowed a bit. I read over on xda that mycomputerdoctor is getting close for an aosp build based on 4.2 and someone else is almost done with cm10. The current issues are with the kernel not allowing the boot to finish. They are working on finding someone to write a custom kernel for aosp based roms.


----------

